# Auction



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just set up this Auction site : http://www.watchlot.co.uk/

I need people to join and bid and place fictitious items for sale before I go live with it.

I have lots of items to post when I am sure that it is working.

Once we are live then all listings will be free and anyone can use it to buy and sell except dealers.

It could be a nice free way of selling items instead of the sales forum, you may get more money and it would give everyone a chance to aquire the item.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

cool...Just registered..


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

I tried. to register...honest....didnt seem to like my details....wrong deoderant?

Roger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds good Roy but I`ve tried registering `Mach 0.0013137` and got this message...

>* Error*

You must enter an alias that consists of alphanumeric characters<


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Interesting idea... will go have a play with it!

Personally though, I'm not a great fan of auctions and prefer to know what someone wants for something, if you can afford it then you buy it etc. but will keep on how this develops


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sounds good Roy but I`ve tried registering `Mach 0.0013137` and get this message...
> 
> >* Error*
> 
> You must enter an alias that consists of alphanumeric characters<


No Spaces or dots allowed Mac.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, Ive registered and bid, so its working OK for me..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good Roy but I`ve tried registering `Mach 0.0013137` and get this message...
> ...


Sorted, thanks Roy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

All I get is this..

Error

Regfile: Roger

could not be opened


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stop clenching







Relax............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Now it`s telling me that

>*Error*

Sorry ...

that eMail is taken.<

There`s another one of me out there somewhere?









Just had the email confirming I`m in, it probably knows I`m working nights and is just trying to confuse me


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Stop clenching Relax............ get back to your nappies!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorted now....great..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now it`s telling me that
> 
> >*Error*
> 
> ...


It wont let you use the same email address twice. I will reset it

Mac, Roger and Nursegladys, I have manualy setup your accounts.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Now it`s telling me that
> ...


I must have pressed the wrong button









Thanks Roy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

Seems good now..

Bid on all 3 items and even managed to raise my bid OK

Roger


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good idea, I'm in!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Have registered and setup an auction... tis all a bit antiquated but it's just a very simple system that will take some getting used to.

http://www.watchlot.co.uk/

Roy, is this something that you've had programmed specifically for you or an "off the shelf" type of thing? Only asking as I'm the MD of a web agency so can offer some professional advice etc. should you want any


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its great , I really like it, hope its a success


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> Roy, is this something that you've had programmed specifically for you or an "off the shelf" type of thing? Only asking as I'm the MD of a web agency so can offer some professional advice etc. should you want any


It's an off the shelf script.

Thanks you for the offer, I will be in touch if I need any help. Thank You.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Please not that it is only in test mode and none of these autions are valid until after testing.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Roy said:


> Please not that it is only in test mode and none of these autions are valid until after testing.


True, though it's tempting to know whether these items will be coming up for sale soon anyhow...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Please not that it is only in test mode and none of these autions are valid until after testing.
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good Roy but I`ve tried registering `Mach 0.0013137` and get this message...
> ...


Mac? Spaces and dots? ie Space cadet, totall dotty?









I'm kid sitting (3 of the buggers round here b4 they go to Brownies) watching deal or no deal and on the laptop at the moment, I'll register tonight when I get some time to think!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Roy - just "won" this with a BIN bid!

*Congratulations!*

You are the winner of auction number: 1173269089

Title: RLT 40 Wristwatch

Your winning bid was Â£149.00

Please contact the seller to make arrangements for payment and shipping.

RLT

PO Box 110

Bridlington, YO16 6WU

[email protected]

Phone: 01262 601761

Fax: --

Thanks for using

Can I Paypal you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You might have to pay for the Arnex in 2 days too









Expensive afternoon for you


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

philjopa said:


> Roy - just "won" this with a BIN bid!
> 
> *Congratulations!*
> 
> ...


Of course you can,

Damn should have put it up for more money.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

jasonm said:


> You might have to pay for the Arnex in 2 days too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah - The Gaffer's just outbid me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mach......I hate you......







:lol: :wanker:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just seen it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Mach......I hate you......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don`t know, I offer you a chance to buy it and this is the thanks I get
















BTW I note you haven`t placed a bid


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Registered and bidding away happily









My only concern is that the registration page requires personal details but is not a secure page.

Also just noticed that you have to enter a bid including the pence amount even if it is 0 for example I entered Â£75 and got an error but Â£75.00 worked fine.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t know, I offer you a chance to buy it and this is the thanks I get


Only Â£10k Mach?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t know, I offer you a chance to buy it and this is the thanks I get
> ...


I know, I`m selling it cheap


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...










Maybe someone will "buy it now" then.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought about it.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


It depends how desperate they are


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Works fine - great idea!







Might be a nice change from Ebay. Do you have a timeframe for when you'll start it up "for real"? I can certainly put up a link over at the Timex Forum if you want me to


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Hmm, let me guess who now!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I thought about it.....


Naa, it`s more fun this way


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks good fun to me...









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You can have the real thing if you really want to Hawkey...









You really have turned Brighton


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You can have the real thing if you really want to Hawkey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























I might buy one if it goes well and auction it for real.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Bloody hell, Mach, you drive a hard bargain! Now I'm confused - I thought my max bid must have exceeded his outrageous reserve, as the high bid is showing as Â£601. That's a Â£150 increment above Jase's max bid, but it's still showing as reserve not met. Woss goin' on?









Also I find I'm having to re-log in every time I go back to the item or place a bid. Shouldn't you remain logged in once you've started the session?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

knuteols said:


> Works fine - great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a few days,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Macs set the reserve at a hoooge amount as well as the big BIN....


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

hotmog said:


> Bloody hell, Mach, you drive a hard bargain! Now I'm confused - I thought my max bid must have exceeded his outrageous reserve, as the high bid is showing as Â£601. That's a Â£150 increment above Jase's max bid, but it's still showing as reserve not met. Woss goin' on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just joined and bid. Looking good.

Johnny


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Macs set the reserve at a hoooge amount as well as the big BIN....


Just reflecting it`s true worth









BTW I`d love to see the face on the significant other of the person who wins when they say how much they have to pay


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Just got my first outbid e-mail so that bit seems to be working fine


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mattjg01 said:


> Just got my first outbid e-mail so that bit seems to be working fine


I haven't yet, but then the ones from eBay normally arrive 3 weeks after the auction's ended.







Still confused about how the bid increments seem to be working, though.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Registered, stuck a bid on, works a treat









Interesting idea Roy, thanks

Rich


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

does it have feedback and will the sold items be viewable after the auction has ended?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> does it have feedback and will the sold items be viewable after the auction has ended?


Yes there is feedback. I already have some.









Completed auctions are viewable.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Works fine for me.

Nice doll on there - think I'll have a wee flutter....


----------



## MTB (Nov 6, 2006)

seems to work. great idea to be able to buy from a forum you can trust....that timex diver looks nice....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There's a right bidding war going on for the doll.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Errrmmmm Im a little concerned now


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Give over, you love the attention.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Excellent idea Roy, I've registered and bid on Mac's watch; all appears to be working OK.

Mac, for a vegan member of a caring profession, you have the makin's of a City Trader... if I have to pay up it'll be in Monopoly money...


----------



## simonlincs (Jan 13, 2007)

registered etc, changed password etc, worked fine

will try and post an example item next

cheers

Simon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> Excellent idea Roy, I've registered and bid on Mac's watch; all appears to be working OK.
> 
> Mac, for a vegan member of a caring profession, you have the makin's of a City Trader... if I have to pay up it'll be in Monopoly money...


Just want to see how desparate Jason is


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Registered, logged in and changed password all without a problem.










Alasdair


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

WOOHOOO!! Current high bidder on the RLT-8!! (ummm I hope this is still a test, as I may have to auction off some organs. Good job the reserve isn't met yet  )

Everything went smoothly, registration, bidding etc.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Quoll, That turd you're offering looks a bit plasticky to me. Are you sure it's real and not a hommage turd?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I'm in. Seems to work just fine...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Quoll, That turd you're offering looks a bit plasticky to me. Are you sure it's real and not a hommage turd?


Sh*t! Rumbled.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

`Q` you cheeky bugger


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I was thinking about setting up a snipe, but then I noticed on the closing date/time "or 5 minutes after last bid ...". Does this mean it will operate like the old Yahoo auction site, where an auction could potentially be extended ad infinitum? I'm firmly in favour of the eBay system of a fixed end time, everyone knows where they stand, and the highest bid at that point wins.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> `Q` you cheeky bugger


You could always put a bid in yourself....









...and I *did* buy your RLT-8.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hotmog said:


> I was thinking about setting up a snipe, but then I noticed on the closing date/time "or 5 minutes after last bid ...". Does this mean it will operate like the old Yahoo auction site, where an auction could potentially be extended ad infinitum? I'm firmly in favour of the eBay system of a fixed end time, everyone knows where they stand, and the highest bid at that point wins.


No idea, I'll look into it.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

quoll said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > Quoll, That turd you're offering looks a bit plasticky to me. Are you sure it's real and not a hommage turd?
> ...


Quoll - you have just changed the definition of logging on to the auction!!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > unlcky alf said:
> ...


And since it appears you have to log on again every time you want to bid, things could get really messy!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

hotmog said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > quoll said:
> ...


Good one HM


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > `Q` you cheeky bugger
> ...


Well pay up or I`ll send Tiddles round to see you


















BTW check out the *`Other Items` * section for my latest treasure


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW check out the *`Other Items` * section for my latest treasure


Do you think someone will snap it up Mach?


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I was posting a new item (glass golf trophy) and didn't set set an end date, and it created an auction which finished before it had started!

FWIW I also gave it a buy-it-now price of -Â£101.00 which it converted into +Â£101.00

A very cool idea Roy, and very selfless of you - I hope it attracts more visitors to the real bargains at









-- Tim


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW check out the *`Other Items` * section for my latest treasure
> ...


Who could resist the opportunity to create their own universe?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Sounds very Douglas Adams to me!









I see Jase is very popular.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I still don't understand how the bid increments are calculated. This is the bidding history for Q's half-inched Services:

Deckard 07.03.07 - 19:49:15 Â£55.53

Hotmog 07.03.07 - 19:47:54 Â£26.53

Deckard 07.03.07 - 19:47:54 Â£25.53

Hotmog 07.03.07 - 19:47:10 Â£19.53

Deckard 07.03.07 - 19:47:10 Â£18.53

Hotmog 07.03.07 - 19:25:29 Â£17.53

Sparky 07.03.07 - 19:25:29 Â£16.53

Hotmog 07.03.07 - 19:25:12 Â£11.60

Sparky 07.03.07 - 19:25:12 Â£10.60

Hotmog 07.03.07 - 19:06:35 Â£7.00

Unlckyalf 07.03.07 - 19:06:35 Â£6.00

Hotmog 07.03.07 - 19:06:04 Â£5.00

Unlckyalf 07.03.07 - 19:00:57 Â£1.00

My one and only max bid was Â£51.00, and the reserve was met at Â£5, yet my last bid is showing as Â£26.53. And since Deckard's bid needed to exceed my max by 1 increment to become the leading bid, why is it Â£55.53 rather than Â£52.00 (assuming bids increase by Â£1 increments)?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I'm in for 2p.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Is the doll anatomically correct?
















Hell this is more fun than shooting seagulls


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

It doesn't seem to like pictures on your own hard-drive.

Anyone else tried posting item pics from their PC, or are you all using photobucket etc?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They have to be smallish files......

I think most people are useing a hosting service


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh, and they've spelt believe wrong in the error message. Ya just can't get the nerds nowerdays.

Please, contact the

Auction Administrator

if you belive this to be a server problem.

Pedant, moi?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Please tell me i'm gonna win the doll


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just registered Roy









Want the doll but I think hippo's after this baby


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Just registered Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bet


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It says "This item has been displayed 72 times"

Come to think of it









What it dosen't say it number of times used


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Does it matter?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

A-ha. It likes Photobucket!

Did get one minor annoyance - when I clicked the go back button after the third or fourth rejected preview, it cleared all the fields, so I had to start again.

Otherwise, looks quite good.

The headers are a bit confusing on the login page tho.

Suspect I may use this for real soon. Have bought at watch that I don't think I'm gonna bond with.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Does it matter?


Yeah I want a tight fit







also don't want a leaky gasket


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Just a techhy question - has this demo been hidden from web-bots or web-crawlers or whatever Google et al use to find new pages nowerdays?

Don't fancy my post turning up on a Google search.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Who. Me? said:


> Just a techhy question - has this demo been hidden from web-bots or web-crawlers or whatever Google et al use to find new pages nowerdays?
> 
> Don't fancy my post turning up on a Google search.


hippo you can have it







:lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Just a techhy question - has this demo been hidden from web-bots or web-crawlers or whatever Google et al use to find new pages nowerdays?
> ...


As long as you wash it after you can borrow it


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> Just a techhy question - has this demo been hidden from web-bots or web-crawlers or whatever Google et al use to find new pages nowerdays?
> 
> Don't fancy my post turning up on a Google search.


Maybe the thread will be deleted?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep looks like it's working

Who's deckard? seems to be bidding on everything, he does know it's a test doesn't he?

Alf, love the Fergie! My brother had one that we used to thrash around when he had a few acres!


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Just registered - no problems


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks interesting, I am sure it will go well for you. Little tired to play right now though, so I won't


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not having to log in / out, just closed the browser re opened went back to watchlot and was still logged in


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

pg tips said:


> yep looks like it's working
> 
> Who's deckard? seems to be bidding on everything, he does know it's a test doesn't he?
> 
> Alf, love the Fergie! My brother had one that we used to thrash around when he had a few acres!


They're huge fun aren't they, unfortunately that one has actually gone now. I traded it in against a 1970 MF 145, the Fergie couldn't handle the pasture topper which I use, the spinning blades on the topper just kept pushing the tractor forward well past the point at which you tried to stop. Made it very interesting if there was a ditch at the end of the field.









Everything has worked for me so far, will there be the facility to message the seller if you have a question, or will there be a corresponding thread?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Just registered, got my e-mail with password instantaneously and put in a bid without ay problems. looking good!


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Great idea - looking forward to when it goes live.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive noticed a few registrations with names I dont recognise,









no offence, but I wouldnt buy unless I know you from the forum


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Registered no problem Roy. Password sent instantly.









Looks good to go.

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ive noticed a few registrations with names I dont recognise,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, should we make it forum members only my password protecting the site ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Whilst you're on the subject Roy, if you see some weird stuff in the logs from user WOZ, it's only me. Don't want to get in trouble from you or your service provider!

I was going to PM you but your inbox is full


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Whilst you're on the subject Roy, if you see some weird stuff in the logs from user WOZ, it's only me. Don't want to get in trouble from you or your service provider!
> 
> I was going to PM you but your inbox is full


Ok Rich, I'll empty my PM's , let me know if you have found somthing naughty.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ive noticed a few registrations with names I dont recognise,
> ...


I'd agree with that. I notice that the seller's feedback score is shown on their listings, but it doesn't show the bidders' feedback. I'd want to be able to block bidders with a less than zero rating.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ive noticed a few registrations with names I dont recognise,
> ...


Yes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree.....


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Just Joined, very interesting

Can you link the registration to your forum sign on name??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

bill said:


> Just Joined, very interesting
> 
> Can you link the registration to your forum sign on name??


Of course, just register with your forum name.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks good, just signed up also


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> You can have the real thing if you really want to Hawkey...


Unless you wear rubber knickers, I'll stick with the doll, but thanks for the offer.









Mind you..the real Jason would probably have been cheaper.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > You can have the real thing if you really want to Hawkey...
> ...


Hey that's not nice I'd never describe Jase as cheap


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good value, never cheap 

And yes, I put out for the price of a can of lager.....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well Jase, it just goes to show how popular you are mate - the auctions got 6 days left on it & currently bidding stands at Â£100,000,00,001.00.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Lets hope my wife does not look at my email account.

I've just got a message 'you have just been outbid': Blow Up Doll of Jason.

She thinks i spend too long on these watch sites as it is.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

She may welcome the rest if you win.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I've registered, got my password, but it won't let me in....?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Have you clicked the link in the email to activate your account ?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I've just posted a Wife-Beater







. It let me put a Buy It Now price that is less than my reserve...


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Just tried to buy Hotmog's wife beater with firstly a Â£50 bid, then a Â£500 bid and finally a Â£50m bid but my high bid is still shown as Â£9.99 with the reserve not met.

What reserve did you use Hotmog? Looks like if you're the only bidder and you've bid under the reserve there's no way of increasing your bid to meet it!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you have set the reserve at more than the buy it now price then quite rightly it will not let you bid more than the buy it now price.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

How long before the testing is over Roy









Not that I've got cash to spend


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

It's put my bid in at Â£9.99, not the reserve of Â£99.99. The buy it now seems to not be available once a bid is made or am I missing something









Cheers, Olly


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Is there a way to ask seller a question?

Julian L


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes email them.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

ollyming said:


> Just tried to buy Hotmog's wife beater with firstly a Â£50 bid, then a Â£500 bid and finally a Â£50m bid but my high bid is still shown as Â£9.99 with the reserve not met.
> 
> What reserve did you use Hotmog? Looks like if you're the only bidder and you've bid under the reserve there's no way of increasing your bid to meet it!
> 
> Cheers, Olly


I have put a few bids in and it seems to be behaving OK. Each time I bid, your bid agent pips me by the minimum amount.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ollyming said:


> It's put my bid in at Â£9.99, not the reserve of Â£99.99. The buy it now seems to not be available once a bid is made or am I missing something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not understand







, sorry.

The reserve should not have been more than the BIN price anyway, I think this has confused the program.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

There seems to be something wrong with your latest auction Roy. I want to place a bid of Â£0.01p but it won't accept it.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Quoll - can you put in a high bid of say Â£20m please. I agree that the bid agent is working but it stops below the reserve price even though the amount I entered (Â£50m) is (probably) above it. Therefore unless someone bids against me I cannot win as I will never reach the reserve!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

ollyming said:


> Quoll - can you put in a high bid of say Â£20m please. I agree that the bid agent is working but it stops below the reserve price even though the amount I entered (Â£50m) is (probably) above it. Therefore unless someone bids against me I cannot win as I will never reach the reserve!


done


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> ollyming said:
> 
> 
> > It's put my bid in at Â£9.99, not the reserve of Â£99.99. The buy it now seems to not be available once a bid is made or am I missing something
> ...


My reserve was Â£100 - just 1p more than my BIN price. I did that deliberately to see how the program would react (I expected it not to allow a BIN less than the reserve, but it didn't). However the fact that Olly's subsequent bids of more than the reserve have not registered as meeting the reserve suggest that there is a logic error in the program code that needs to be addressed. After all, that's the whole point of User Acceptance Testing, which in effect is what this exercise is trying to achieve. I think it's been very useful so far, as in only a couple of days a number of issues have been highlighted, which would otherwise have remained dormant until after it had gone live.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Now it's vanished


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

ollyming said:


> Now it's vanished


You've broken it!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > ollyming said:
> ...


All that has to be done is that you do not place a reserve price higher than the BIN. If it is done in error then I can just remove the listing and the seller can start again.

Maybe this is a bad idea,







It's a free simple program not ebay.

I may have not thought this through enough. Last thing I need is more unpaid work load.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

ollyming said:


> It's put my bid in at Â£9.99, not the reserve of Â£99.99. The buy it now seems to not be available once a bid is made or am I missing something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Ebay, the buy it now option disappears once a bid is made (i think)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll look into it tomorrow.

Maybe I should invest in some better paid software ? I would not mind doing this as long as people are going to use it.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


It's not at bad idea, Roy, and we don't expect you to take on any more unpaid work. It's just that most people are used to the way eBay works, and naturally tend to assume, or expect, that other auction software behaves similarly. This exercise has demonstrated that the software you are using does behave slightly differently in certain respects, but surely the whole point of this was to try it out so as to be able to identify those differences and establish its limitations, in order to learn what can and cannot be done, and be able to work within them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

hotmog said:


> ollyming said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's vanished
> ...


The "Blow Up Doll of Jason" auction has also gone badly wrong...the bidding history is wrong; the bidding order is right but the amounts have gone awry.









I'm going to let Ollyming win this won...sorry Jason.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hotmog said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > hotmog said:
> ...


Indeed you are correct, it's just disappointing for me when problems arise.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

hotmog said:


> ollyming said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's vanished
> ...


It's vanished because the auction is now closed! Quoll won it with a bid of Â£200,00,000.00 (sic) - I've just had an email to that effect. The curious thing is, the auction was presumably ended because the BIN price of Â£100 had been met, but there's no mention of that in the email so Quoll's going to have to dig deep into his wallet, heh heh....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Damn those unrealistic reserve prices.

I thought 3p was an entirely fair price for a Universe creation device thingamybob.

Not so sure I like the idea of the 'you have won' nofication email automatically giving the sellers name and address etc out though.

Is there an option to turn that off? A buyer could still make contact direct through the auction site then, without the seller's personal details being published.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > ollyming said:
> ...


Ahhhh, come on Paul....I was looking forward to it


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I can't help but think of the old "Watch Bay" which, as I recall, went to its eternal resting place due to lack of interest.

I would like to see a place where members could buy, sell and trade watches. The auction style does give more members access to the listed items, not just those awake at 4 AM in the UK. It also is an advantage for sellers because it helps them determine the actual value of an item they are selling

Roy, thanks for trying to give us a safe place to buy and sell watches.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well said Mike


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Tells me 'Forbidden' you do not have permission to access this server









Rich


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

All I'm getting is

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server."

First the taxman, now I can't have an inflatable universe creator type thingy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep forbidden here too, I think Roy must have stopped the experiment









Who won the doll?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Who won the doll?


Last time I looked it was Olly, but he was going to be paying heavy for it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> First the taxman, now I can't have an inflatable universe creator type thingy


You do have it, in fact as it`s outside the space time continuum you have always had it, it`s sitting right next to you right now as you`re reading this message, use it wisely 

BTW if you want to learn how to opperate it you`ll have to find a cat whose willing to break the Feline Prime Directive of not interfering with the natural development of emerging life forms.


----------

